# اسئلة عن التهوية ؟؟



## hooka (13 أبريل 2014)

أ) تهوية الجراجات في البدروم 
1. ايهم ارخص في التكلفة الكابيتال التهوية بالدكتات ومروحة سحب (وسبلاي لو تتطلب الامر) ولا التحكم في نسبة اول اكسيد الكربون.
2. طبقا لاشري ابليكشين انا باحسب ( CFM / ft^2 )
طيب دي هاعمل بيها ايه ؟؟ هل المراوح بتاعت اول اكسيد الكربون بتكون كل واحدة ليها coverage area 
معينة زي ما قريت كل 47 قدم(نصف قطر دائرة) تقربيا بضع سينسور وفانة ؟؟ ولا انا فاهم غلط ؟؟
ب) تهوية tea room, pantery room and buffet 
التهوية ليهم بتكون ازاي مش لاقي اي رقم في اشري 62 ولو اعتبرتهم residential kitchen 
كل جهاز سي اف ام معينة طيب الاجهزة ديه هل تشمل الاتي :
" حوض مطبخ - بوتجاز سطحي - ثلاجة لحفظ الاغذية والمشروبات "
ج) تهويه المخازن (مفيش اي حاجة كيميائية فيها) اللي في البدروم بتاع مبني اداري ؟؟ 
د) نقطة عامة انا مشوفتش اي حاجة في اشري بيقول ACH 
وكمان انا بعتقد انها مش موجودة الا كاريير مانويل هل حد شافها قبل كده في اشري

و) حسابات مروحة سلم الهروب بالطريقتين اشري و الكود البريطاني والاسئلة كالاتي :- 
امتي استخدم الكود البريطاني وامتي استخدم اشري في الحسابات ده لاني النواتج مختلفة عن بعض ؟؟
​


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2014)

hooka قال:


> و) حسابات مروحة سلم الهروب بالطريقتين اشري و الكود البريطاني والاسئلة كالاتي :-
> امتي استخدم الكود البريطاني وامتي استخدم اشري في الحسابات ده لاني النواتج مختلفة عن بعض ؟؟
> ​



دعنا نبدأ من الآخر يا صديق
تتبع مواصفات المشروع
واذا كنت انت الذي سوف يضع المواصفات مثل الاستشاريين مثلا
فالقلب وما يهوى او حسب اقتصاديات المشروع لانها كلها صحيحة اكيد


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2014)

hooka قال:


> أ) تهوية الجراجات في البدروم
> 1. ايهم ارخص في التكلفة الكابيتال التهوية بالدكتات ومروحة سحب (وسبلاي لو تتطلب الامر) ولا التحكم في نسبة اول اكسيد الكربون.
> ​



لماذا السؤال عن الكابيتال فقط ؟
وليس الكابيتال والجاري ؟
واين حفظ الطاقة والمصادر الناضبة والتلوث
في الغالب الاعم الكابيتال متساوي في الطريقتين او قريب من بعض
لأنك تحتاج ل (التهوية بالدكتات ومروحة سحب (وسبلاي لو تتطلب الامر))
لكن الجاري لصالح التحكم في اول اكسيد الكربون وياريت تكون متغيرة السرعة
كذلك الصيانة وعمر المعدات لانها لاتعمل طوال الوقت
وطبعا بعض الانظمة التقليدية لاتعمل طوال الوقت ايضا يعني مثلا تشتغل ساعة وتريح اخرى
ولكن دا على حساب صحة المستخدمين طبعا وسلامتهم
نحن الآن لسنا مسئولين عن الفلوس فقط
او كما كان يقال سابقا
engineering is economy
ومعظم الكودات الشهيرة توصي به *


دعني ابحث لك ماذا نصت الكودات لو اسعفني الوقت


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2014)

hooka قال:


> أهل المراوح بتاعت اول اكسيد الكربون بتكون كل واحدة ليها coverage area
> معينة زي ما قريت كل 47 قدم(نصف قطر دائرة) تقربيا بضع سينسور وفانة ؟؟ ولا انا فاهم غلط ؟؟
> ​



بالنسبة للسينسور والمسافة 47 قدم
اسمح لي بمقدمة ثم نحاول نجاوب مع بعض
الحساسات حسب وجود اول اكسيد الكربون بتدي اوامر لمروحة العادم ومروحة الفرش وتحدد لها سرعاتها
طيب عندما يكون اول اكسيد الكربون في اقل حالاته المراوح بتكون بتشتغل بسرعات بطيئة
نفترض ان الجو سخن او مرطب في هذه الحالة لازم الحساسات تعمل اوفر لاب وتزيد سرعة مراوح الفريش
والسينسور بيغطي مساحة بالقدم المربع من 5000 الى عشرة الف
ولكن لان الغاز يتشتت مع تحرك الهواء وتحرك السيارات 
رؤي ان تكون المساحة المغطاة بواسطة حساس واحد هي 7500 قدم مربع
وعندها يكون نصف قطر الدائرة التي يغطيها السينسور/الحساس هي 49 قدم أو 47 اوما شابه
وبذلك يقسم الجراج لدوائر لنقل نصف قطرها 50 قدم مثلا
ولوحة الكنترول ممكن ان تتضمن اكثر من حساس
توضع الحساسات على الاعمدة او الحوائط على ارتفاع 5 قدم


----------

